# hdmi oder ypbpr??



## PingPong (5. Februar 2011)

hi leutz,

wollte wissen ob es einen unterschied zwischen nem hdmi-kabel und nem y/pb/pr kabel gibt. also von der bildqualität her, mein ich.  das hdmi auch ton-signal überträgt weiss ich ^^

mfg
pingpong


----------



## -Phoenix- (5. Februar 2011)

moin 
y/pb/pr ist Analog 
HDMI ist Digital 
mit nem HDMI Kabel bist du von der Bildqualität besser bedient , da das Signal von y/pb/pr sehr von der Qualität des Kabels abhängt.
lg.


----------



## kreids (5. Februar 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> moin
> y/pb/pr ist Analog
> HDMI ist Digital
> mit nem HDMI Kabel bist du von der Bildqualität besser bedient , da das Signal von y/pb/pr sehr von der Qualität des Kabels abhängt.
> lg.



besser kann man es nicht sagen


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2011)

Bei ner Verbindung zu nem Beamer kann man bis 720P YUV nehmen (bei entsprechend guten Kabeln), darüber würde ich nur HDMI benutzen.


----------

